
Instagram tests replacing Search with Reels to push its TikTok clone - fortran77
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/08/14/instagram-test-replaces-search-with-reels-to-push-its-tiktok-clone/
======
anupamchugh
Instagram is slowly becoming a family of apps. I just wonder how many apps
they would fit

